

Mike Cassidy: How to build a $500M company in 500 days  - acgourley
http://venturebeat.com/2011/11/26/mike-cassidy-how-to-build-a-500m-company-in-500-days/

======
pedalpete
I think many of these ideas aren't realistic for a first time entrepreneur. If
you've never raised a round of financing before, are you going to be able to
set-up a meeting with all the decision makers in a firm and get them to give
you a term-sheet.

Notice they say 7 out of 8 times Cassidy has used this tactic. I suspect the 1
time he didn't was the first time he raised.

~~~
acgourley
Agreed. I do think you could push for the decision makers bit (for the levels
he was raising it could be "seed" and not need a full partnership vote) but
getting 4+ firms to all do it on the same day? Seems impossible due to prior
obligations unless you scheduled like 2-3 months ahead of time.

And overall still impossible for a first timer.

